# YORK,SC-MAX-2Y-OWNER DIED-NEED OUT BY SAT 12/13



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

CROSS POSTING FOR MAX: Beautiful Adult 2 year old German Shepherd In 

Need of Rescue Before Saturday

December 13, 2008 before shelter closes at 12:30pm that day!

His master died and the elderly wife is scared of Max due to his large size. 

Can someone PLEASE help Max have a safe and Happy Holiday out of the shelter...........

CONTACT: Tracy at (803)-628-3190

Email: [email protected] 

M-F 9am-5pm Sat. 9:30am-12:30pm 

Please Spay & Neuter Your Pets.....


Thank You Everyone For All That You Do For The Animals In Need!!!






































Hello everyone, this is Max. Max was an owner surrender because the husband died and the wife was afraid of him. He was the husbands dog and the wife sounded elderly. He is a sweetheart, about 2 yrs old, not neutered, and hw negative. He is scared in here but I took him outside in our dog play area and he blossomed. He can fetch and loves to run and play. He isn't afraid outside. When I walk him by the other dogs he just sniffs them and then walks away. He doesn't appear to be aggressive toward them at all, more curious. I don't know how he is with cats or kids as I don't have anywhere to cat test him and I don't have any small kids to kid test him. I need to get Max rescued. He is gorgeous and I'm sure would make someone a loyal pet. Max needs to be out of here by Saturday, December 13 at 12:30. If you can help Max please email me at [email protected]. 





Thank you 



Tracy Morgan 

Adoption/Volunteer/Rescue Coordinator 

York County Animal Shelter 

713 Justice Blvd. / PO Box 120 

York, SC 29745 

803-628-3190


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Also in this shelter...Hilda..

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=895613&page=0#Post895613


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Max HAS to be out of there by Saturday, Dec. 13 at 12:30...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He and Hilda are beautiful. Is anyone working on helping them?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Max...poor guy.


----------



## ZekesKari (Sep 27, 2005)

Contact BlueMoon Meadows, their mandate is dogs who have been orphaned and I am sure this beautiful boy qualifies.... not sure if they have room but worth a try as they also specialize in GSDs!!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Max has been rescued


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Great news!!


----------

